# Air Cadet International Exchange



## AIC_2K5 (21 Sep 2006)

I found another thread on this course, but it was old and I don't believe it was for Air Cadet Exchange.

Anyways, I was hoping someone here who has been or plans to go on exchange can tell me more about it (How and when to apply, trip locations, chances of getting it etc...). 

Any info would be appreciated.  

AIC


----------



## foxtwo (22 Sep 2006)

I don't have too much background information on it, but i don't think it would be to easy. This summer when i was doing my Glider Pilot Course we flew in international exchange cadets out of Mountainvew (part of 8 Wing Trenton) and i bet whenever we go off somewhere we probably get to do cool stuff like that to   but anyways, after Power, i think I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------

